
Muhammad Rabbani convicted after refusing to give passwords to police - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/muhammad-rabbani-convicted-refusing-to-give-passwords-to-police-2017-9?r=UK&IR=T
======
sethammons
I'm not aware of how things should work in the UK, but shouldn't a warrant or
similar be required? That some random authority/security figure can demand
access to your electronics without some form of oversight is crazy.

~~~
pseingatl
If you're at a border, they can copy all your files. They can force you to
give your fingerprints; or an iPhone face view to unlock your phone.

In the U.S., if you are not at a border; law enforcement needs a warrant based
on probable cause.

